# Sup every1



## Marc936 (Feb 3, 2004)

hey, i just joined this site thanks to asleepaltima, hopefully this site will be just as good as the other site 

neways, i'm not really new to the car scene, i own a 99 altima gxe which is my baby, but my pride and joy goes to my project, a 1987 Mazda Rx-7, which might have a twin by the end of this week, im considering on buying another 1989 rx-7


----------



## KA24Tech (Feb 2, 2004)

Welcome to the forums and if you need any help on either your L30 Altima or the FC RX-7(s), I can probably help since I got my start working on rotary Mazdas and Nissans (then Datsuns) in the 80's.

Troy


----------

